# Is a DSG Flash worth the $$



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

I've been contemplating for a while now whether or not a DSG flash is worth the $500-$700. I've read around, and I can't really find the solid information I'm looking for. 

I've got a 2007 mkv Gti with APR STG 3 and a full 3" TBE. I'm trying to figure out if I will notice a difference worth $500-$700. 

So now, if you are willing to help me out, I'd appreciate it if you can post something like this: 

ex: 
*Car*: 2007 VW Gti 
*turbo*: 2871R @21 psi 
*DSG software*: Unitronic STG 2 
*Personal experience*: tell me if it was better/worse/ similar to stock. Tell me if the changes in software were noticeable. Is there a difference at WOT? How has drivability changed? Tell me as much as you can. This is not limited to only the BT peeps, I'd love to hear from the k03/k04 people as well 


Thanks in advanced guys/girls! 


Also, I've been considering Unitronic for the dsg flash. On their site, the STG 2 flash says it raises the torque limit by 150 nm, and the STG 3 flash raises the torque limit to 500 nm. Isn't the stock torque limit supposedly 350 nm? If the info is correct, STG 2 and STG 3 have the same tq limit, redline, etc but is $100 price difference :what: . If anyone can, shed some light on this, maybe I'm missing something (besides the few hundred rpm difference for LC).


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

id say yes 

Car: 2008 VW Gti 
APR Stage 3 
DSG software: C2 street Software 

So far i havent had any issues and i feel like the software has helped A LOT 
The Shifts are really smooth in sport mode.... but a lil sloppy in manual mode if i take it all the way until the point when it shifts by itself (7100-7200rpm)


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

07 Fahtenheit GTI 
Giac 93+ HPFP file 
Giac DSG. 

Honestly I think the flash is best suited for big turbo setups. 
It's only noticeable in S and Tiptronic mode as it is 10x more aggressive. 
As far as regular normal driving I feel that I can feel more lag than normal. 
From my understanding the DSG reflash allows for shifts at a point of 7250rpm when I was informed 
Our K03 maxes out HP at around 5800-6300 RPM. Do I regret buying it... Na, cause I usually drive it rather Spritely!


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't have my flash long before the K04 install, but the shifts up and down are incredibly quicker and smoother. The 7k redline isn't bad as well. And the torque increase too(363.7ft.lbs.) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSqWRDC3ffc 
Dyno charts: 
















The 1st doesn't show the torque because the guy didn't know how to keep the dsg from down-shifting.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Car: 2007 GLI 
turbo: stage 2+ Revo on ko3 
DSG software: Revo 
Personal experience: I got the sw for half price when it first came out. For that price I'd say it was worth it. No way in hell I'd shell out $500 for it though. D mode is slightly better than before but nothing drastic. Shifts don't really "feel" any faster but perhaps they are. I just like that the trans won't automatically shift up anymore and that kickdown is disabled.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

ROH ECHT said:


> I didn't have my flash long before the K04 install, but the shifts up and down are incredibly quicker and smoother. The 7k redline isn't bad as well. And the torque increase too(363.7ft.lbs.)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSqWRDC3ffc
> Dyno charts:
> http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb434/rohecht/NewDyno-
> chart001.jpg


 any way you repost the dyno chart? It says pic not available.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

wazzap1101 said:


> any way you repost the dyno chart? It says pic not available.


 OOOPS! yeah thanks. Re-did.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Revived lol

Waterfest is coming up quick, I'm still trying to get some insight :thumbup:


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Car: 2008 VW GLI
turbo: K03
DSG software: Revo
Personal experience: I really don't think its worth it for a K03, Seeing how I had it done when it was released I didn't pay the full price. Now that I have the 3076 I think its money well spent


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

06 gti revo stage 4 3071r
revo stage 3 dsg software

i have the highest stage revo dsg software. I need a more aggressive file, the torque limits arent enough for drag slicks...

that being said, for street applications, it is very very good. Took away a lot of the hiccups that the stock stuff has.

k04 or bt, its money well spent... the few hundred extra RPMs are super super nice... i rev mine to 7250 at the strip all the time.


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*Car*: 2006 VW Gti
*turbo*: K03, Revo Stage 2
*DSG software*: GIAC
*Personal experience*: Smoothed out some of the DSG hiccups, which is the only main difference in D mode. Sport mode really wakes up and makes it more aggressive. I autocross and the S mode is good enough that I use it over the paddle shifters. The 7200 redline also helps for autocross because it saves me an occasional shift to 3rd. I've never used the paddle shifters much to be able to comment on that. I consider it money well spend. Launch control is a big plus for me as well because my car did not come with it stock. I run a street tire class and I don't really have enough grip to use it for autocross. It was great for the day I went to the drag strip for ****s and giggles though.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Re-mapped torque limiter, shift upgrades, and launch control rpm's raised are worth it, IMO.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

ROH ECHT said:


> Re-mapped torque limiter, shift upgrades, and launch control rpm's raised are worth it, IMO.


 Yup, I'm thinking I'll grab a flash at WF :thumbup:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Good, with a bt or K04 it's a "gotta have it"...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

SpecialFX said:


> *Car*: 2006 VW Gti
> *turbo*: K03, Revo Stage 2
> *DSG software*: GIAC
> *Personal experience*: Smoothed out some of the DSG hiccups, which is the only main difference in D mode. Sport mode really wakes up and makes it more aggressive. I autocross and the S mode is good enough that I use it over the paddle shifters. The 7200 redline also helps for autocross because it saves me an occasional shift to 3rd. I've never used the paddle shifters much to be able to comment on that. I consider it money well spend. Launch control is a big plus for me as well because my car did not come with it stock. I run a street tire class and I don't really have enough grip to use it for autocross. It was great for the day I went to the drag strip for ****s and giggles though.


 And our DSG software will only be $400.00 at Waterfest! With or without kick down in manual mode!


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Is it possible to get a file written that has a higher torque limit then the standard flash and raise the rpm higher then 7200


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

07wolfsburg said:


> Is it possible to get a file written that has a higher torque limit then the standard flash and raise the rpm higher then 7200


 our flash has the torque limiters removed entirely. 

Yes, higher RPM options are available. Your engine RPM must match it, though.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> our flash has the torque limiters removed entirely.
> 
> Yes, higher RPM options are available. Your engine RPM must match it, though.


 
What are the rpm options? 

What is normal pricing for the flash?


----------



## calicoaran (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, glad I found this thread. I have a few points and specific questions related to the DSG flash. 

From what it sounds like a DSG flash isn't really advantageous with stage 1 mods when using it in manual. Can anyone convince me otherwise. I was thinking about doing it before the track next week. 

I find that launching at 3k isn't very useful. Seems that 2.4 - 2.6 is usually optimum. With stage 1 mods, is launching beyond 3k with the DSG flash even useful? 

Quicker shifts are advertised by all the companies, but is there a considerable difference in manual with shift speed? What exactly is a quicker shift in manual? 

One thing I do see as an advantage is the higher shift point. Perhaps at the track I could take 4th gear out of my runs. However, that seems it may be a bit aggressive on the transmission and may damage my engine sooner than later no? 

Note that every one of my questions and comments relate to stage 1 mods in manual. Good luck if you're at the track this weekend!


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

calicoaran said:


> Hey everyone, glad I found this thread. I have a few points and specific questions related to the DSG flash.
> 
> From what it sounds like a DSG flash isn't really advantageous with stage 1 mods when using it in manual. Can anyone convince me otherwise. I was thinking about doing it before the track next week.
> 
> ...


 DSG launch control above 3k is useful with the right set-up. If you had suspension and all set up so you minimized squat, i.e. - tire pressure raised in the back tires, stiffen dampening in the rear, high grip drag radials, weight removed from the back end, etc., you'd get better launches above 3500 rpm. It is true however that if you lose traction that often then you might as well not use it and learn to roll off the line at lower rpm's. 
The torque limiter removed is one of the great advantages of the flash though. I do have a K04, but my 1st dyno with it showed 364 ft lbs of torque. Way more than most...the poll above says it all.


----------



## calicoaran (Jun 14, 2011)

ROH ECHT said:


> DSG launch control above 3k is useful with the right set-up. If you had suspension and all set up so you minimized squat, i.e. - tire pressure raised in the back tires, stiffen dampening in the rear, high grip drag radials, weight removed from the back end, etc., you'd get better launches above 3500 rpm. It is true however that if you lose traction that often then you might as well not use it and learn to roll off the line at lower rpm's.
> The torque limiter removed is one of the great advantages of the flash though. I do have a K04, but my 1st dyno with it showed 364 ft lbs of torque. Way more than most...the poll above says it all.


 Thanks, from what you say it sounds like at this point for me a DSG flash isn't very important.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

VW Jetta GLI 2007 DSG 

I had the Unitronic's DSG SW when I was on Unitronic's Stage II with HPFP File; since then I felt a better, quicker and smoother response. By no I'm with APR's 
Stage III and I kept my Unitronic's DSG Stage II Software... And I love it! 

For cars with Hugh BT's I heard that the way to go it's with HPA's DSG hardware and software, though it's pretty expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

07wolfsburg said:


> What are the rpm options?
> 
> What is normal pricing for the flash?


normal MSRP is $450.00. What do you need the RPM to be? Keep in mind, your engine needs to be set a bit above what your DSG RPM is set at.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> normal MSRP is $450.00. What do you need the RPM to be? Keep in mind, your engine needs to be set a bit above what your DSG RPM is set at.



In all seriousness, I'd like to get it as close to 8000 as I can


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

07wolfsburg said:


> In all seriousness, I'd like to get it as close to 8000 as I can


I would be careful going that high IMO. But if you wanted a GIAC DSG flash Austin could contact Mike [email protected] Tyrolsport which is only 5-10 minutes from Arnolds @PPT. I'm sure once the car is running and has clean bill of health they could run it over to Mikes place for sw. Arnold knows Mike, just a little FYI  Bob G


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> I would be careful going that high IMO. But if you wanted a GIAC DSG flash Austin could contact Mike [email protected] Tyrolsport which is only 5-10 minutes from Arnolds @PPT. I'm sure once the car is running and has clean bill of health they could run it over to Mikes place for sw. Arnold knows Mike, just a little FYI  Bob G



Not quite ready for it just yet, if they could set it that high I would consider making the switch, but I wouldn't try and take it that high until I have the head built :thumbup:

It would def be pushing this trans and seeing how much it can actually handle


----------

